

DeepBeliefSDK: image recognition framework for iOS - gmac
https://github.com/jetpacapp/DeepBeliefSDK/tree/master

======
epaga
Why all the negativity, everyone? This is an impressive little framework - if
you need to have the source code, it's not for you, but as-is, it is already
useful for - at the very least - personal image recognition projects.

I love his excitement in his blog post and video about it where he trains a
program to recognize his cat: [http://petewarden.com/2014/04/08/how-to-add-a-
brain-to-your-...](http://petewarden.com/2014/04/08/how-to-add-a-brain-to-
your-smart-phone/)

~~~
gress
The negativity is because it's not open source, and HN is against anything
that isn't open source.

------
sanxiyn
If you are looking for an open source version, libccv was previously discussed
here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7480380](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7480380)

------
mrfusion
Just curious, Is this the best algorithm to use for image recognition? What's
a good library to use on the raspberry pi?

~~~
therobot24
recognition and detection are two different things - for detection deep
networks are performing as state of the art. Recent for recognition they are
also doing well. However, one main difference is that many recognition tasks
traditionally have very few images per object/user (especially when you're
testing over hundreds or thousands of subjects). DeepFace by facebook showed
that deep nets can be useful in recognition but set a rather unreal (at the
moment) president that 100s-1000s of images can be used per subject.

~~~
mrfusion
So what's the difference between recognition and detection?

------
arb99
This looks really cool and something that will be fun to play with.

jetpac looks interesting too.

Any idea why they released this framework?

~~~
ilikerice
Did you even read the readme.md? 6 lines from the top

"We're releasing this framework because we're excited by the power of this
approach for general image recognition, especially when it can run locally on
low-power devices. It gives your iPhone the ability to see, and I can't wait
to see what applications that helps you build."

------
emsy
The name fits: You've got to have a deep belief if you trust a 3rd Party
binary.

------
MrGando
Loved this line of code:

NSString *networkPath = ....

if (networkPath == NULL) { // <\- :)

Cheers!

------
jayrparro
looks great! is the image processing done in the server-side?

------
utopkara
No source. I am glad you have a great looking product.

------
supercoder
Where's the source

